# What to do with a Stewing Hen?



## mama2kds (Jul 14, 2006)

We're going in the morning to pick up farm eggs and they also have stewing hens available. But I have NO IDEA what to do with it. (Been veg off and on for the last 10 years. I am a pretty good vegetarian cook, but have no experience with meat.







)

Any advice? I googled it but so far came up with a bunch of chicken and dumpling recipes and my dh HATES dumplings.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I use whole stewing hens for making delicious chicken stock. After the stock is done I pick the meat off the bones and freeze it in broth. It is great for all sorts of recipes: enchiladas, casseroles, soups, and such.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Um, stew it?

Seriously, any slow, wet cooking method will work. Stewing hens are older, so the meat can be tough if not cooked long enough. Stock is a great use for them, of course, but also things like coq au vin or simple chicken stew. I'd use a slow cooker or dutch oven, put the chicken in with a quart or so of water, salt, thyme, garlic, cook for 4-6 hours (depending on method, slow cookers usually take longer than a dutch oven) or until the meat is tender and falling off the bone, add some veggies like potatoes, carrots, onions during the last hour or two of cooking. If you feel like cutting the chicken up first, you can add some great extra flavor by browning it in a skillet before stewing. Curry is really nice with chicken, too - instead of the above seasonings, add coconut milk to the water and just use salt and curry powder to season (I usually add garlic and ginger to my curries, also).


----------

